# Mini Breeders Near/Around FL



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Good miniature parti breeders are hard to find, especially with additional geographic and price restrictions. The two breeders you list are ones I'd consider. I'd also add Moonrise in South Carolina. I think Kassel's miniature program concentrates on reds, but they have been known to breed the occasional parti.


----------



## lialili338 (Mar 13, 2021)

Anna-Ash Poodles is in Lakeland, FL and she does partis!

I second Moonrise Poodles as well. I was seriously considering her pups, but I ended up going with another breeder (mostly due to litter timing). I emailed her a handful of times and she's responsive in my experience.

Idk if Texas is too far, but there's also MnJ Poodles in Dallas.

Mini breeders are hard enough to find, and partis even harder. I have a huge soft spot for partis, and maybe I'll be lucky enough to get one in the future. Best of luck in your mini parti journey!


----------



## SunnySandi (Jul 26, 2021)

Thank you both for your responses! Moonrise is definitely on my list, I also noticed that one of Moonrise’s pups is from Anna-Ash, so I’m definitely looking more into her as well.

Truthfully the more I mull, the more I’m opening up to other color options. So while parti is my ideal, if the temperament is right I would definitely consider any coat color other than merle.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Merle is a very good thing to avoid in poodles. There's a recent, very comprehensive thread posted by Dechi, written by a breeder and respected genetic researcher on it here.

Since you're opening up to more color options, which is really going to help your odds, the Breeder List has some resources which might be useful. You seem to be doing well with your own research, so there may not be much you haven't seen. JIC, tho...









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





The Poodle Club breeder referral folks will almost always be your most up to date resources.

UKC and Gooddog will be potential sources for parti's but always vet the health testing with any breeder by doing your own follow up .


----------

